# Ideal body fat %



## TprLG (Jun 1, 2010)

Looking at other people who have the sort of body I'm aiming for and reading their bios (provided their bios are acurate/honest) I think my ideal BF% (in terms of aesthetics) is about 12%. Do you think it is both realistic and healthy for a woman to aspire to maintain this level of BF year round? Or do you think that this is something usually only acheived for short periods of time for comps or whatever? I know that practically anything is acheivable if your prepared to put the work in, but I don't want to set myself goals that aren't healthy or practically acheivable. I've never been that lean before. My lowest BF was about 16% when I was younger but I still hated my fat @rse even then! :lol: I'm under no illusion that I'll ever be content with my body, but thats why I think its important for whatever goals I set myself to be realistic. So, before 12 becomes my magic number and I start to obsess over it I'd appreciate any advice?!

Muchas gracias


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Its different for women but i'd like to get to 10%


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

20% is very lean for a woman, 10% for men.


----------



## TprLG (Jun 1, 2010)

What BF% would you guess MB has in this shot? 10/12%?!


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

TprLG said:


> What BF% would you guess MB has in this shot? 10/12%?!
> 
> View attachment 41661


that's gotta be sub 10.... i'd say 8 or 9%

that isn't achievable year round tho.


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

i would say she is more like 13-14% bf. we dont gauge women the same as men.


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

TprLG said:


> What BF% would you guess MB has in this shot? 10/12%?!
> 
> View attachment 41661


Well that pic is photoshopped to make her look more defined IMO

It depends how you get measure, my trainer measure the poliquin way, with a 12 point caliper reading, that give total mm of sub-q fat then a sub-q bodyfat percentage. My g/f is between 11-13% sub-q generally and she is not as lean as that. Most people massively over estimate how lean they are IME.


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

coflex said:


> that's gotta be sub 10.... i'd say 8 or 9%
> 
> that isn't achievable year round tho.


agree


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

TprLG said:


> What BF% would you guess MB has in this shot? 10/12%?!
> 
> View attachment 41661





coflex said:


> that's gotta be sub 10.... i'd say 8 or 9%
> 
> that isn't achievable year round tho.





maccer said:


> agree


i disagree,that condition would be able to be held most of the year or near as damn it by someone of her caliber.

Really the bodyfat % question has no single answer,some people will utterly struggle and have to kill themselves to maintain 12% whereas some will be able to do it like its a walk in the park,my own mrs is extremely low bf%,not as low as in the pic above but very very low,she manages to do this whilst barely trying and now she that she has actually started training and also eating correctly she is getting leaner by the day.

Like i say its different for everyone.

For those who are able to achieve that level of conditioning without too much of a battle to get there then it would simply be a matter of willpower maintaining it for long periods of time.


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

sorry weeman I meant agree 8-9%. I completely agree with what you said in that some can maintain that level, everyone is different!!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

lol sorry mate!


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2010)

TprLG said:


> Looking at other people who have the sort of body I'm aiming for and reading their bios (provided their bios are acurate/honest) I think my ideal BF% (in terms of aesthetics) is about 12%. Do you think it is both realistic and healthy for a woman to aspire to maintain this level of BF year round? Or do you think that this is something usually only acheived for short periods of time for comps or whatever? I know that practically anything is acheivable if your prepared to put the work in, but I don't want to set myself goals that aren't healthy or practically acheivable. I've never been that lean before. My lowest BF was about 16% when I was younger but I still hated my fat @rse even then! :lol: I'm under no illusion that I'll ever be content with my body, but thats why I think its important for whatever goals I set myself to be realistic. So, before 12 becomes my magic number and I start to obsess over it I'd appreciate any advice?!
> 
> Muchas gracias


Not sure... I'd say anything between 12 - 15. I don't know, I always though that it don't matter as long as your happy with your body.

Your post got me thinking, I'm guessing my body fat somewhere around 13 - 14, not sure... my mate is about the same mass as me with no definition... accept he is very unhealthy and unfit... so I dont actually even know if it matters, unless you compete at Bodybuilding comps.

You must not drop too low all year around, because you will get colds and it probably wont be good in case you will get ill, and your body will need your body fat to feed off and get better.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2010)

We defiantly need healthy amount fat to keep organs, central nervous system, muscles in good conditions and we need it for healthy functioning and bit of fat that we store we need for energy in case of getting sick and not able to eat. Then other important thing i guess is that it also regulates hormones. I think for women it actually probably be a lot more important to stabilise a good body fat amount because like having kids and all that other stuff.


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

yeah but how many actually get hydrostatic measuring? I don't know anyone that has.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2010)

maccer said:


> yeah but how many actually get hydrostatic measuring? I don't know anyone that has.


Right on! That's what i never understood why people go on about it! I always go on how i look rather anything else... or if really pedantic grab and see how much skin you can get with body fat in it, if its a bit to much... well then need to drop a bit.

I think mirror is probably best thing to use. If you happy with your body, healthy in your body, then its a winner!


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

yeah I just try and reduce the total mm's bodyfat - that is obviously just my sub-q fat


----------



## TprLG (Jun 1, 2010)

weeman said:


> i disagree,that condition would be able to be held most of the year or near as damn it by someone of her caliber.
> 
> Really the bodyfat % question has no single answer,some people will utterly struggle and have to kill themselves to maintain 12% whereas some will be able to do it like its a walk in the park,my own mrs is extremely low bf%,not as low as in the pic above but very very low,she manages to do this whilst barely trying and now she that she has actually started training and also eating correctly she is getting leaner by the day.
> 
> ...


I know this can't really be answered for certain by anyone (I don't think so anyway), but do you think this is a question of genetics, or that it is what is born out of habit. I mean I used to make excuses about my weight when I was fatter thinking I was "big-boned" or whatever because I didn't know what changes I could make in life, diet, training etc to acheive what I wanted. Plus I was raised on a high carb, high fat, moderate protein diet and sweeties etc had their status raised because we always thought of them as "special treats" but if I grew up with a healthier attitude to nutrition I may never have turned into a chubber in my late teens despite my genetics. I'm sure initially getting down to 10-12% will be a struggle because if my upbringing is the grain then what I am doing now is completely going against it. But, maybe, through consistency and development of the kind of habbits which lead to this desire of mine, leaness will become "easy" to me!? I hope so anyway!

I guess, annoyingly, the answer is probably that its both nature & nurture, but as only one of these things can be manipulated (in this day and age at least) I guess I better just get on with it and do the necessary :lol:

I know women have to be more weary of things like osteoparosis and fertility issues with low BF though right?! Or is this another misconception?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

dutch_scott said:


> not many women can get under 10% without drugs,
> 
> intra body fat is still fat which is measured on a hydrostat
> 
> ...


yep totally agree with that,i know two guys off top of my head,competitors that stay maximum 6 weeks out condition year round without exageration,and they function perfectly well,catch no more colds than the next person,less so i'd guess tbh

For most,and especially people attempting to get really low bodyfat for the first time they can run themselves down as Scott says in the process of getting there,but once there its perfectly feesable to stay that way and function healthily 



TprLG said:


> I know this can't really be answered for certain by anyone (I don't think so anyway), but do you think this is a question of genetics, or that it is what is born out of habit. I mean I used to make excuses about my weight when I was fatter thinking I was "big-boned" or whatever because I didn't know what changes I could make in life, diet, training etc to acheive what I wanted. Plus I was raised on a high carb, high fat, moderate protein diet and sweeties etc had their status raised because we always thought of them as "special treats" but if I grew up with a healthier attitude to nutrition I may never have turned into a chubber in my late teens despite my genetics. I'm sure initially getting down to 10-12% will be a struggle because if my upbringing is the grain then what I am doing now is completely going against it. But, maybe, through consistency and development of the kind of habbits which lead to this desire of mine, leaness will become "easy" to me!? I hope so anyway!
> 
> I guess, annoyingly, the answer is probably that its both nature & nurture, but as only one of these things can be manipulated (in this day and age at least) I guess I better just get on with it and do the necessary :lol:
> 
> I know women have to be more weary of things like osteoparosis and fertility issues with low BF though right?! Or is this another misconception?


Good post there and you answered your own question too

Yes low bf does cause issues with many womens periods thats for sure.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2010)

dutch_scott said:


> yes my post was becuase people think 8% is unhealthy wen it really isnt remotely low to impair vital systems. ive seen kids running around all day with literally straited muscle groups
> 
> example being that healthy fat levels which really do make us ill are so varied, being abs out obliques out is infact more optimal for function, muscle growth and health. fat is a drain.
> 
> and i know dozens whov been hydro;d , bath near bristol does it loads fellas!!


I agree with you there man, pro runners, hardly got anything on them, doing massive runs they must eat their own muscles or something by time they finish.


----------



## TprLG (Jun 1, 2010)

weeman said:


> Good post there and you answered your own question too


LMAO... don't you just love it when that happens :lol: :lol: :lol: Sometimes a good rant is all thats required :laugh:

But in seriousness... thanks all for the input. These bridges can be crossed... gotta get to them first though and I've a wee way to go yet :bounce:


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm a big believer (and hope'r for personal reasons) that the bodies setpoint can be manipulated.

I was raised on a similarly poor (bb wise) diet and have been "heavy" since I can remember, I am now having a rough ride getting to where I want to BF wise but i'll be ensuring I dont go diwn the same route again


----------



## TprLG (Jun 1, 2010)

StephenC said:


> I'm a big believer (and hope'r for personal reasons) that the bodies setpoint can be manipulated.
> 
> I was raised on a similarly poor (bb wise) diet and have been "heavy" since I can remember, I am now having a rough ride getting to where I want to BF wise but i'll be ensuring I dont go diwn the same route again


Oi! I didn't recognise you without the cookie monster on your lil tuchie :lol:

Right though... I believed I was destined to be a pear shaped old hag with no waist before I realsied I could just make my back and shoulders bigger to even it all out (as well as loosing fat). Yey! I feel a megalomanic evil laugh coming... muahahahahahaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

TprLG said:


> Oi! I didn't recognise you without the cookie monster on your lil tuchie :lol:
> 
> Right though... I believed I was destined to be a pear shaped old hag with no waist before I realsied I could just make my back and shoulders bigger to even it all out (as well as loosing fat). Yey! I feel a megalomanic evil laugh coming... muahahahahahaaaaaaaaaa


Requests are more than welcome for comedy underwear in my progress shots:tongue:

A company called Avant Labs came out with a range of leptin products a few years back that were aimed at the different phenotypes, very interesting reading but I couldnt afford to play with them at the time.


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Hey...just thought I'd give my personal opinion/experience on this subject. I trained and dieted for my first comp this year (May) and went from somewhere around 24/5% bf to probably 18% ish on show day <<< see avi!

It took me 14 looooong weeks of dieting and x2 daily sessions of cardio, no booze blah blah to get there. However, once the comp was over and I came 'off' the diet and stopped uber cardio, I gained weight and BF back very quickly.

I have no doubt that was I prepared to stay on the very rigid eating plan /cardio etc, I could have retained the BF% I was on show day. However, I wanted some normality back and the freedom to make food choices other than what was in my diet!

IMO I guess what I am trying to say is you need to be realistic about how strict you want to be with diet, not drinking at weekends etc..... as this along with genetics will determine how lean you can get and stay...

Hope that makes some sense?


----------



## TprLG (Jun 1, 2010)

StephenC said:


> Requests are more than welcome for comedy underwear in my progress shots:tongue:
> 
> A company called Avant Labs came out with a range of leptin products a few years back that were aimed at the different phenotypes, very interesting reading but I couldnt afford to play with them at the time.


well I'm a west-coutnry lass so I likes theseuns :thumbup1:

http://beastclothing.myshopify.com/collections/undies

TBH, I think there's still room for improvement in my diet and training so I've said to myself I'm not guna allow myself any more supps/treats until I'm happy my head and motivation are right where they should be and can go no further without further assistance. Interesting though!


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Kate1976 said:


> Hey...just thought I'd give my personal opinion/experience on this subject. I trained and dieted for my first comp this year (May) and went from somewhere around 24/5% bf to probably 18% ish on show day <<< see avi!
> 
> It took me 14 looooong weeks of dieting and x2 daily sessions of cardio, no booze blah blah to get there. However, once the comp was over and I came 'off' the diet and stopped uber cardio, I gained weight and BF back very quickly.
> 
> ...


IMO the most important issue would be, how much easier would it be for you to get to the same bf level again, ie, has your body learned that it can be leaner and will allow you to get to that point again quicker and then push beyond it:confused1:


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

TprLG said:


> well I'm a west-coutnry lass so I likes theseuns :thumbup1:
> 
> http://beastclothing.myshopify.com/collections/undies
> 
> TBH, I think there's still room for improvement in my diet and training so I've said to myself I'm not guna allow myself any more supps/treats until I'm happy my head and motivation are right where they should be and can go no further without further assistance. Interesting though!


Not quite my thing but all donations greatly recieved:lol:

One of my biggest issues is hunger so I am experimenting with various fibres, psyllium husk, apple pectar etc to prolong satiety and stave off hunger


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

StephenC said:


> IMO the most important issue would be, how much easier would it be for you to get to the same bf level again, ie, has your body learned that it can be leaner and will allow you to get to that point again quicker and then push beyond it:confused1:


Yeah I agree...in fact I am more excited about prepping for the second time next year to see what physique I can can create and like you say see if my body has learned to be leaner!


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

All comes to diet and lifestyle, but the average bf% for a woman is around 16-22% i believe, but i'd imagine it'd vary some bits depending on monthly cycles etc.

Wont be impossible to get down to 12% though.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Kate1976 said:


> Yeah I agree...in fact I am more excited about prepping for the second time next year to see what physique I can can create and like you say see if my body has learned to be leaner!


From my reading I would certainly think it would, I however will be aiming to stay leaner (although admittedly through chemistry) post show


----------



## TprLG (Jun 1, 2010)

Kate1976 said:


> Hey...just thought I'd give my personal opinion/experience on this subject. I trained and dieted for my first comp this year (May) and went from somewhere around 24/5% bf to probably 18% ish on show day <<< see avi!
> 
> It took me 14 looooong weeks of dieting and x2 daily sessions of cardio, no booze blah blah to get there. However, once the comp was over and I came 'off' the diet and stopped uber cardio, I gained weight and BF back very quickly.
> 
> ...


Hi, yeah, makes perfect sense! Really nice to get some girle input too  Thanks! I'm very neurotic, so 90% of the time I can happily be strickt with myself. But yeah, I know all too well that that 10% where I let it all go is the thing which sets me back more than anything. Can I eliminate that 10% out my my life completely, or can I learn to live with it. I just don't know which option I want at this stage. Although since I started this whole training malarki I feel like I'm getting to know myself better if that makes sense so I hope after I've stuck at it for some time I'll either be "at peace" with not being 100% in control or I will be 100% in control :lol: Who knows!!! I think once I experince what it takes for me to acheive what I want I'll be able to decide if its actually worth it, for me, personally...


----------



## Penniman (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi, I have read this post. Yoga is the best for our health. I have done my yoga teacher training course. Schedule is very important, when we are doing any type of workout and yoga also.a good body fat amount because like having kids and all that other stuff.

__________________

marijuana seeds


----------



## wongk222 (Jul 8, 2010)

Men:

Underfat: <4%

Athletic: 6%-10%

Lean: 12%-16%

Average: 18%-20%

Overfat: >22%

Women:

Underfat: <12%

Athletic: 14%-18%

Lean: 20%-24%

Average: 26%-28%

Overfat: >30%

suplementos musculação


----------

